# key coding on golf 5 2008 model



## frikkie (Jan 26, 2010)

hi there. i am alittle confused with regards to programming a new set of keys to the vw golf 5 2 liter 2008 model. if im not mistaken i think it is immo4. im in the process of ordering a pin code extraxter for this specific vehicle. is it possible to adapted the new keys to the instrument cluster using the 4 digit pin code. thanks ross tech.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: key coding on golf 5 2008 model (frikkie)*

That generation of Immobilizer 4 is considered "Not Supported" at this time. It would be best to have the keys adapted at a dealer.


----------



## frikkie (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks Dana. Dana will it be possible for me to adapt the key to the cluster if i have correct pin code for this golf 5. am i correct when i say this cluster have wfs. please give very short explination for term WFS. thanks DANA.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (frikkie)*

I do not believe this is possible on a 2008 model Golf; matching keys to these is much more involved than on older models; there's far more to it that just a PIN code and an Adaptation.
WFS is a German abbreviation for WegFahreSperre (Immobilizer).
-Uwe-


----------



## frikkie (Jan 26, 2010)

technically speaking the precedure is basically the same as immo 3. except for the fact that the transponder must be precoded. the key that i am trying to code to the system is a original key cut from vw using the vin nr.etc. according to the guys down here from the factory, a key ordered from vw comes precoded to the vin in the vehicles cluster. i have tried coding the key using vag com. the cluster excepts the skc, adaption. 01, new amount of key, save. exit. but the SAFE symbol on the cluster does not want to dissapear. what i have noticed in the beginning when i have punched in the skc, the SAFE symbol were flashing. after a few attempts the SAFE kept staying on when i have made a attempt to code the key. please try and assist. is it possible for other faults in the ecu to affect the coding of keys to immo. having no problems communicating with ecu and cluster. see immo log. thanks.
Saturday,17,April,2010,14:15:42:36545
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018

14:15:16
No Engine Start permitted
Yes Engine (ECU) responds
Yes Key Status OK
2.0 Number of adapted Keys
Yes Variable Code authorized
Yes Key Status (Transponder Lock)
No Fixed Code authorized
6.0 Immobilizer Status
0.0 Login-Lock Tester
0.0 Login-Lock CAN-Bus
0.0 Lock Scan Protection
0.0 Status Immo-LED
Saturday,17,April,2010,14:16:39:36545
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018

14:16:29
No Brand (Key) Recognition



N/A Engine Start permitted
N/A Engine (ECU) responds
N/A Key Status OK
N/A Number of adapted Keys
N/A Variable Code authorized
N/A Key Status (Transponder Lock)
N/A Fixed Code authorized
N/A Immobilizer Status


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (frikkie)*

As pointed out by Dana and Uwe we are talking about IMMO 4c here while you referred to IMMO 4a for which the instructions are indeed very similar to IMMO 3. However, IMMO 4c is a completely different animal and this is not supported by VCDS at the present time.


----------



## frikkie (Jan 26, 2010)

thank you sebastian. so that means a no go for me. i suppose the dealers will have to grab this one then. may i ask what the big difference is between these two systems. thank you very much for your support. freddie


----------



## colink (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi 

Is vcds still not able to program vw with immo 4c? 

How can I tell (from dash display) if 08 Golf is immo 4c? - this car does not display key symbol in rev counter or SAFE in milometer. 

Thanks colink


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

As of right now VCDS no, but I can help you through the mail or in person. 

Add keys, delete, make you a custom skc pin code so VW doesnt have it now and you do, etc 

best,


----------



## Anthonyjames7210 (7 mo ago)

Would you be able to help me my email is [email protected]


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

You will not be getting an answer from Jack if that's who you hoping to get in touch with.
Jack was the best but was too blunt for this forum. He was the best for VW and Audi support as old timers still here KNOW!
But Jack passed away 4/11/21 from Covid. RIP my friend! 🙏









Jack Shapiro Obituary (1972 - 2021) - Montgomery, NY - Times Herald-Record


View Jack I. Shapiro's obituary, send flowers and sign the guestbook.



www.legacy.com





Good Luck


----------

